# ***Save Big on light weight Fire Pan***



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Happy Holiday from our family to Yours!

Prices go from $200 to $260 on Jan 1 2018. I have 3 in stock and ready to ship. 

Get the lightest pan on the market at 26lbs for a screaming deal. 

“Lighten up” Fire Pan XL | Whitewater Worthy


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Just ordered one.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

26 lbs is not light... Cut your firepan from a 16ga stainless sheet and it will weigh in at 13 lbs net...15 lbs with legs. The only fault is that it will warp a little from the bonfires built therein. The weights listed are for a 20 x 24 with 3" sides....>>16ga
26x30x.06x.283=13.___
There are also a lot of kitchen countertops at the scrapyard that will suffice at 20 to 24 ga


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

The industry standard for an 18”x30” pan is 45-48 lbs. 
last time I checked 45-26= 19lbs. The other advantage to our design the legs support the pan at 4 points instead of the cantilever design. We would be happy to do a run out of TI if anyone wants to donate some material. 

We make these 100% in house in the USA.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

I have access to tons of titanium you can have but it has to be melted. Primarily alloy Ti6Al7Nb. If you’re serious send me a private message. Make a few for yourselves, I only ask that I can somehow get one too!


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Got Ti*



theusualsuspect said:


> I have access to tons of titanium you can have but it has to be melted. Primarily alloy Ti6Al7Nb. If you’re serious send me a private message. Make a few for yourselves, I only ask that I can somehow get one too!


*
*
Using Titanium on a firepan would be an economic crime. That being said, the ratio of specific gravity between stainless and titanium is 1.74; the roll thickness similarly would be 11 ga versus 16 ga on stainless. to meet the same weight. The heat loss on rolling would have to be reckoned with. I can get to temp on casting but not rolling.
* Over in that bastion of metallurgy, you got any magnesium?*
* Please buy Jake's firepan....He has three left. However, you all should consider the lighter mass pans. Less weight, more money, the American dream.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If there are enough people that want a smaller lighter version I'd be happy to create that product. I would need to have a minimum order of 10 to justify the time and cost of building the Jig's and perfecting the process. If you can have a bunch of buddies that want pans let me know. If we did an 18x18" pan at 324 sq/in it would weigh in at just over 15lbs. This would still pass for the GC as the minimum size is 300in.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*18x18 3" lip ss 16 ga*

An 18 x 18 plan view x 3" lip firepan in 16guage stainless would weigh in at sub 10 lbs plus legs...12 lbs gross no cover, no grill. Taking it one step further.....a hinged two cell firepan, each cell 14 x 16.5 x 3 deep would fit into a conventional 20mm ammo can for transport....kinda of like the partner alum stove but in stainless. Said can would be made in the USA and have the stamp of approval of the international firepan association, underwriters laboratories, as well as outdoor French chefs cooking assn.
*Lets get your last three sold first.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Jake doesn’t have three left anymore. I got mine and it is exactly what I wanted. It will be great for stacking my cast iron DOs on. Obviously weight wasn’t my only concern but it is nice that it won’t break my back when I’m lifting it out of the bottom of a drop bag.


----------

